
Donate to the NHS Using Open Banking - mfbx9da4
https://nhscovid19.fund
======
mtmail
"[...] is a software design and development agency based in London. We built
this site to demonstrate the power of Open Banking and crowdfunding for good."
This makes it sound like a half self promotion. Does a health service with
yearly budget of 150 billion USD ([https://fullfact.org/health/what-is-the-
nhs-budget/](https://fullfact.org/health/what-is-the-nhs-budget/)), 99% backed
by taxes, need crowdfunding?

